# Αναζητείται παιδικό βιβλίο



## SBE (Aug 14, 2014)

Με αφορμή την Ισλανδία που αναφέρω αλλού, μήπως ξέρει κανένας αν υπάρχει στα ελληνικά καμιά παιδική έκδοση κάποιων ισλανδικών επών; Κάτι στο στυλ των Κλασσικών Εικονογραφημένων, ίσως;
Ή γενικότερα, υπάρχει καμιά ελληνική μετάφραση/ απόδοσή τους;
Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο είναι το έπος του Νίαλ (Njal's Saga), το οποίο αποφασίσαμε μετά από πολλή σκέψη ότι ίσως είναι κατάλληλο για παιδιά, λόγω ηρωικών κατορθωμάτων (βέβαια έχει το κλασσικό σκανδιναβικό τέλος: στο τέλος σκοτώνονται όλοι με φριχτό θάνατο), αλλά τέτοια ώρα, τέτοια λόγια. 
Στην αγγλική γλώσσα υπάρχουν κάποιες παιδικές εκδόσεις, αλλά τα παιδιά που έχω υπόψη μου δεν ξέρουν ακόμα τόσο καλά αγγλικά. 
Οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία δεκτή.


----------

